# Louder Intake/Turbo sound on 2.0TFSI



## DANQUISH (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an 08 2.0T and I installed a carbonio intake and a Stage 1 ECU reflash.
The car has a little bit more pick up but I was hoping for a little more audio by way of the intake and BOV (which in our cars, is a diverter valve)

Would replacing the Intercooler to throttle body pipe with the freer flowing Neuspeed unit help this at all?
The OEM pipe has a rather large resevoir/baffle in it that the Neuspeed site describes as an "amplifier", but another person has told me is a sound suppressor.
In either case, this OE pipe is somewhat restrictive, so I'd like to replace it.

All I want is a little more "whoosh" to go with this motor, so I seek some guidance in regards to what to replace/upgrade.

Many Thanks!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Nuespeed intake but you might get a little bit of a wistleing sound forsome reason the DV makes a wistle noise

turbo discharge pipe as well and downpipe can amplify sound along with motor mounts


----------



## DANQUISH (Dec 7, 2011)

I was told that upgrading the diverter valve would net the most accoustics (and even if it doesn't, apparently the stock one can tear or fail, especially on a chipped motor)

However, I can't seem to find an upgraded unit for the 2.0 TFSI, the only ones I have seen are for the 1.8T

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

DANQUISH said:


> I was told that upgrading the diverter valve would net the most accoustics (and even if it doesn't, apparently the stock one can tear or fail, especially on a chipped motor)
> 
> However, I can't seem to find an upgraded unit for the 2.0 TFSI, the only ones I have seen are for the 1.8T
> 
> ...


don't upgrade your DV 

on the latter FSI motors audi had a revision one that was OEM that was stronger, so im guessing on the TFSI they are using those ones, so I'm sure your DV is fine. i have friends running on OEM DV's with K04s on there cars are there just fine


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> don't upgrade your DV
> 
> on the latter FSI motors audi had a revision one that was OEM that was stronger, so im guessing on the TFSI they are using those ones, so I'm sure your DV is fine. i have friends running on OEM DV's with K04s on there cars are there just fine


This x2. If you want more noise, an Evoms intake and a 3" downpipe with high flow cat (or catless if you don't care about that) will noticeably increase the turbo sound. :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I dont mean to steal Danquish's thread.. I figuered I ask here & save a thead..Im thinking of doing a Unitronic Stage 2, my car has no Ecu software done to it, but it has a Forge Twintake & custom Exhaust.. All I need is a downpipe.. With the Unitronic Stage 2 Upgrade, it requires an intercooler upgrade, does anybody know what intercooler this (S3 ?) is or how much? .. (2010 2.0TSI )


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> I dont mean to steal Danquish's thread.. I figuered I ask here & save a thead..Im thinking of doing a Unitronic Stage 2, my car has no Ecu software done to it, but it has a Forge Twintake & custom Exhaust.. All I need is a downpipe.. With the Unitronic Stage 2 Upgrade, it requires an intercooler upgrade, does anybody know what intercooler this (S3 ?) is or how much? .. (2010 2.0TSI )


What numbers is Unitronic 2 claiming? I know APR stage 2 doesn't require an intercooler


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

cldub said:


> What numbers is Unitronic 2 claiming? I know APR stage 2 doesn't require an intercooler


True, where im from Unitronic is warrantied under Phaff Audi, but APR isnt a part of Phaff Audi..  Numbers for the Unitronic Stage 2 - 280HP-325 LB-TQ , Dont qoute me on this but I believe thats to the crank..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Greddy87 said:


> True, where im from Unitronic is warrantied under Phaff Audi, but APR isnt a part of Phaff Audi..  Numbers for the Unitronic Stage 2 - 280HP-325 LB-TQ , Dont qoute me on this but I believe thats to the crank..


Yeah they all are sadly


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmm... I wonder if the GTI/GLI sound pipe would work? GTI/GLI people have removed it and replaced it with the A3 part so you could probably get it pretty cheap.


----------



## sideswiper (Jan 9, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if the GTI/GLI sound pipe would work? GTI/GLI people have removed it and replaced it with the A3 part so you could probably get it pretty cheap.


Would love to hear if this is possible.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

EVOMS intake isn't that much noisier than a Carbonio. It's definitely a little more noticeable on the road but either I've gotten used to it or it's not that dramatic vs. putting a BOV in.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*APR Carbonio Looks...*

I think the APR Carbonio looks much nicer than my Neuspeed P-Flo.... I felt more power with the APR Carbonio as well... the Neuspeed P-Flo gave me a louder swoosh but when hard acceleration was done it sounds too metallic. Just my .02


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

why do ya want a 250hp noise maker? dat whoosh gets stupid after awhile. if ya must den get da carbonio and add miltek nonres. noise without power is like a boner without a girl


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

hellapinoy said:


> why do ya want a 250hp noise maker? dat whoosh gets stupid after awhile. if ya must den get da carbonio and add miltek nonres. noise without power is like a boner without a girl


A boner without a girl isn't always such a bad thing :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> A boner without a girl isn't always such a bad thing :thumbup:


...as long as theres a helping hand :laugh:

also i agree with hellapinoy, noise w/o the power is lame, (specially if you have a fwd 2.0T which if yours is an 08 im assuming it is, like mine. im stg 1 w/ apr software and i spin tires through 2nd gear from a stand still any more power is useless until you get up to speed). i say save your money, and spend it on aesthetic components, suspension-rims w/e make the car look good, then make it sound good :thumbup: my $.02


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

x smurf x said:


> ...as long as theres a helping hand :laugh:


heyoooo


----------

